# Post Foundation for Addition -Done correctly



## Chris38610 (Aug 19, 2017)

We are interesting in buying a house but are concerned that the 13'x13' addition does not have the correct foundation. Photo attached. Current homeowner has permit but never had any of the inspections done so can not supply a certificate of compliance for the addition, deck or pool.

I'm an electrical contractor so building codes aren't my expertise. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Chris38610 (Aug 19, 2017)

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/616-Van-Voorhis-Ave-Rochester-NY-14617/30969624_zpid/


----------



## cda (Aug 19, 2017)

I am not on the residential or structural side 

But just looking at the few pictures, to me the addition does not look pretty.

After buying two houses, and making a couple mistakes,,

If it were me, I would find my on residential structural engineer to look at it and give professional opinion.

It will be worth the money for the peace of mind to either buy or walk away.

Not sure how that city handles permits, but if they come looking for an inspection and it is not right, you might have some problems


----------



## cda (Aug 19, 2017)

Chris38610 said:


> https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/616-Van-Voorhis-Ave-Rochester-NY-14617/30969624_zpid/




Maybe there is a reason that inspections were not called for??

Through open records request, the city should be able to tell you who the contractor was


----------



## TheCommish (Aug 19, 2017)

insufficient information, besides the posts  what is the beam and josit sizes, what is in the ground for  pier bases, the  hand rail and lack of guuards on the basement stairs is an issue, and all decks scare me, especially if the homeowner  built  them


----------



## rktect 1 (Aug 21, 2017)

FOIA the plans.


----------



## tmurray (Aug 21, 2017)

Is the pool barrier ok? We would not pass that here...


----------



## ICE (Aug 21, 2017)

It needs a bush in front of the dryer vent.....and at least paint it.


----------



## Sifu (Aug 21, 2017)

I would not permit this without an engineered design per IRC 403.1 (2012), without a continuous foundation and wall it has no lateral bracing.  (Though I see them all the time.)  And the code gives no prescriptive way to size the caissons to carry all of the concentrated loads.  So even assuming the framing is adequate I don't see a prescriptive way to do it.  I have seen lots that have shifted and/or settled.


----------



## Keystone (Aug 21, 2017)

Hire a Licensed Design Professional, to many un-answerable questions to dive into on a forum. 

As others have said, that pool barrier assembly is a concern as well. Door alarms not visible, gate/barrier height, gate swing over stairs, latch height, 4by4 posts appear notched & on and on my list would go.   

Frankly I wouldn't purchase a house or building completed without inspections, you may have a difficult time going through the process after the fact with the authority having jurisdiction.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 12, 2017)

Pay for a home inspection by a "certified" HI to determine if there are even more issues of concern.


----------

